# How long can I rest a brisket?



## jimpam (Dec 20, 2015)

so my family wants my brisket  along with the usual turkeys I smoke for Christmas this year.  While planning and timing things out I was wondering - what is the max I could let my brisket rest (wrapped in towels in my yeti cooler)?  I usually rest them 2 hours or so on a typical smoke. I don't want them to tighten up or dry; thanks in advance for any reply - I learn SO much on this forum!


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 20, 2015)

I've had mine wrapped in plastic and tinfoil wrapped in 2 beach towels in a cooler for 4 hrs and had no problem!


----------



## jimpam (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Plastic then foil or other way around?


----------



## jimpam (Jan 5, 2016)

I just foil and then use a towel and place in a cooler.  It rested 3 hours and came out great


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2016)

Wrapped in a cooler, meat will not dry out and the gelatin will not set and firm the meat until the meat gets below 45°F. There is no issue holding 4-5 hours and it will still be hot. Beyond that the temp drops slowly and it will keep safely another 4 hours. At 8 hours it may be colder than you would wish to eat it but there is no safety issue if wrapped Hot and undisturbed...JJ


----------



## darthbane1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you


----------

